# Motorcycle build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Over 2 years ago, I got the idea that I wanted to build a wooden motorcycle. I found a set of "plans" on the internet and ordered them. The plans are very vague and they leave a lot to the imagination. I wasn't satified with making the motorcycle the size that they suggested, I had to double it.  What on earth was I thinking. Either way, I got frustrated with it after several broken parts and a lot of broken blades and I boxed and shelved the project. Yesterday, I headed out to the shop with the firm thought that it was time to unbox this project and get er done. I find that when I am frustrated with a project, I just put it aside and much later, when I get back to it, I seem to look at it with a different perspective and things just click. Either way, here's the progress from yesterday.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for looking, I will post more progress pics as the build goes on.
Ken


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken, that looks great, that is some precision cutting right there.I know that has to be a lot of fun, you are for sure very skilled, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Kenbo, one man to another, it's a relief to know that you struggled and gave up on this at least once before forging ahead and getting it going. You have a disturbing amount of skill, frankly :thumbsup:

Very very sharp work, you bit off quite a bit on this one!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that one of those Kenbo-Davidsons?:smile: Very clever and nice detail work.












 









.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

MattS said:


> You have a disturbing amount of skill, frankly :thumbsup:
> 
> Very very sharp work, you bit off quite a bit on this one!


Amen! I look forward to seeing every project you post up! Have to admire a true artist when you see one. Keep em coming.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice Bagger ! :thumbsup: 

What wood are you going to make the flame paint job out of ? some Box Elder from TT


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ken, you never cease to amaze. That's wonderful. I can almost hear the rumble from here.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A little motorcyle music*

As you are workin'.....



What do I know? Wooden motorcycle avatar and all...
Very Nice job! bill


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Beyond incredible. That is just ridiculously good.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. The motorcycle music especially helped. :laughing:

Here's some pics of today's progress. In case you were wondering, I took a couple of days off work for my own sanity, that's why I have the time to work on it. :thumbsup:





































Tomorrow is another day and hopefully there will be more progress.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Great! If only the boys at OCC had that much skill with steel :^)


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's amazing! I hope to someday have a fraction of your patience!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenbo, I think you've crossed that fine line between hobby and mental illness! 
Just kidding. 
That is some fabulous work, right on par with the rest of your fabulous works.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW very impressive. You are always full of suprises. Everytime I see a new post by Kenbo, I have to take time out to check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool! How did you cut such precise interlocking circles?
--Matt


----------



## superjuice10 (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks great. With a finish its gonna look amazing. I can only hope to eventually tackle a project like that. That's true skill.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude, your crazy. That's insanity woodworking.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken your work amazes me
Im totally impressed


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

haugerm said:


> Very cool! How did you cut such precise interlocking circles?
> --Matt


 
Thanks for all the kind words guys. It's very humbling to come on here and have so many of you admiring my work. I truly appreciate it. It's a great feeling.
Matt, I'm assuming that you are referring to the tires? I cut the tires on the scroll saw, but only cut to about 1/8" outside the line. From there, I used an oscillating belt sander to sand up to the line and complete the circle. A little bit of tweeking here and there and the wheels came together. The "tire" is several layers of 1/4" thick oak that I ran through the router table after they were cut to get some shape and then the layers were glued together. A real PITA. Trust me, they were part of the frustration that caused me to shelf the build. Just like always though, after a little break (over 2 years) and a new perspective on things, this project seems to be going well. I'm hoping to have the engine done by tomorrow and possible have the seat and the tank cut and mounted.
I'll post pics then.

Who knows, if this one turns out, I may make another one but I will make it in the original size that it call for, not this massive one. I think that when this one is finished, it will be almost 24" long. I will have to measure it tomorrow.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice Ken. You truly love that scroll saw


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishbucket said:


> What wood are you going to make the flame paint job out of ? some Box Elder from TT


Great idea Fish - a flamed gas tank would be too cool. 

Ken if you want some FBE for that let me know. If not, but you have a project down the line where FBE would be your wood of choice just say the word. 

Another awesome project Ken.




.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I may just have to take you up on that one day TT. :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the kind words again guys. My hands are killing me from all the hand sanding, filing and shaping that happened today and although it doesn't look much different, I managed to get all of the engine rivits, the transmission housing, the seat, the tank and a few other smaller parts done. I still have to do the under carriage shocks and the oil pan as well as the spark plug covers, but I think that will be a project for tomorrow. This ones gonna take a while yet. I haven't even started the signals, handle bars, headlight etc.

Here's the pics from today.












































Thanks again for looking and I hope you are enjoying the build.

Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*handlebars...on a scroll saw?*

Can't wait to see those....:laughing: Your creations have exceeded my expectations.... again....... or sumthin' like that. :yes: 
How's about throwin' in a Looney, Kruggerrand or something for scale.  bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Bill, I never even thought about scale. I measured it this morning and so far, the motorcycle is 22" long. I will post tomorrows pictures with something for scale. As far as the handle bars goes, yes, they are done on the scroll saw. I use compound cutting to get the rough shape and then I am going to use the oscillating sander to get the final product. I have my doubts too, but hopefully, it will work. If not, I am considering bending the handle bars out of some 3/8" stainless rod.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Ken*

I wouldn't have guessed it was that long. I would not use any SS, it would be an admission of defeat for a guy as talented as you...JMO. That's the beauty of this...it's all wood. :yes:
Now, speaking as a motorcycle guy, traditionally the "tins" are all the same color, gas tank and fenders. I'm very traditional, I don't paint any of mine with any additions, air brush etc. like some bikers do.... flames and all. I think that anything that "confuses, hides, distracts from the shape of the metal, flames, images is "sacreligious" Form and Function kinda.
So, looking at your tank, being the same wood as the seat doesn't fit, for me. At the risk of being critical, which I don't intend to be, I thought I would just throw that out. As with all my posts "That's all the free advice I can afford to give Ya" :yes: bill
BTW Upon further review, the tank looks a bit skimpy... more like a Sportster tank on a Softail. I'd like to see one that hangs down over and covers the frame rail, more massive. Free more advice, feel free to ignore.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought that the tank looked a little small as well, but I'm waiting to see how it pans out once all the pieces are ready for assembly. Right now, the engine, transmission, tank and seat are just dry fit. The fenders are made from oak and stained with a red mahogany stain. I fully intend to stain the tank to match. That's on tomorrows to-do list. I fully agree with you that they should match.
The seat may also be stained with a ebony stain to emulate black leather while still allowing the wood grain to show through. Thanks for your advice and opinion, they are always welcome. I may be upsizing the tank after I see the whole thing together.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys. It's very humbling to come on here and have so many of you admiring my work. I truly appreciate it. It's a great feeling.
> Matt, I'm assuming that you are referring to the tires? I cut the tires on the scroll saw, but only cut to about 1/8" outside the line. From there, I used an oscillating belt sander to sand up to the line and complete the circle. A little bit of tweeking here and there and the wheels came together. The "tire" is several layers of 1/4" thick oak that I ran through the router table after they were cut to get some shape and then the layers were glued together. A real PITA. Trust me, they were part of the frustration that caused me to shelf the build. Just like always though, after a little break (over 2 years) and a new perspective on things, this project seems to be going well. I'm hoping to have the engine done by tomorrow and possible have the seat and the tank cut and mounted.
> I'll post pics then.
> 
> Who knows, if this one turns out, I may make another one but I will make it in the original size that it call for, not this massive one. I think that when this one is finished, it will be almost 24" long. I will have to measure it tomorrow.



Well bless ya, man. Whenever I use my belt sander to sand-to-the-line on a curved surface, I always end up with a few "off" spots, and the more I try to fix it, the more off it gets. Your tires looked to be fitted so precisely that I just assumed you used some type of jig. Well done. 

And for what it's worth, I agree that the tank looks a little small for the bike. I won't be offended if you ignore me, though.

--Matt


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Matt. If you look closely at the photo of the tire, you'll see one of those areas where I got a little slap happy with the sander. As far as the tank goes, I've already decided. The pictues bother me and I will look at that tank until the day I die and think "man, I shoulda made that bigger" Thanks for your input, it is well recieved and tomorrow, first thing, the bike is getting a new tank. Beefier for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

Incredible work..I think I'd pull my hair out if I had to get that detailed. Very skillful!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The fuel tank is often the focal point of a bike. It has to be right no matter what. Good critiques guys - and well taken by you Ken. 














.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's what I'm talkin' about!*

Sweet! and it definitely "fits" the rest of the bike now. :thumbsup: bill
BTW 1
It's probably very $$alable if you should ever chose to part with it. 

BTW 2 
We used to wrap our clay models with shiny aluminum foil to create a "chrome" look if you should want some chrome pipes and not want to have any metal. Just spray some craft adhesive in a thin coat and let it get tacky, then smooth it over you wood pipes. If you don't like how it looks just peal it off. No problem. The wood must be super smooth or it will show in the foil, however. More free tips, feel free to ignore....:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*The new tank*

That's funny TT. I don't think that my wood working skills are good enough to make a tank like that. :laughing: Okay, so I went to the shop first thing this morning and got right to work on the new tank.






















As you can see, I made the new tank much beefier and made recesses to fit around the front fork assembly. I also cut a 2 1/8" X 5/16" deep dado in the bottom of the tank so that it fits over the frame and hides the frame assembly. I think that it looks much better. What do you guys think? Good call on the small tank fellas and thanks for the critique. Again, I say, it is well received and appreciated. This is my project and in the end, the final decision is up to me what I do with it, but a little side line advice or suggestion is good and that is what this forum is all about.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so now that the tank thing is done, here are some photos of today's progress. I managed to get the back seat, the seat backrest, the oil tank, the new tank and the instrument panel done today. I was hoping for a little more, but the new tank took way longer than I had expected. Either way, it was a good day and I haven't been frustrated with this one yet. Thanks for looking.
Ken



Here is the shot with the new tank in place. I think that it looks a lot better than the little tanklet that was there before.















I was hoping to make the oil tank out of the old gas tank, but it was just too small. You know that your gas tank is too small when your oil tank is bigger than it. Here's a shot with the oil tank installed.














I know that Bill was asking for something for scale, so I took this shot of the bike with my tape measure in front of it. I hope this helps you get an idea of what size this is.













I got some of the instrument cluster for the tank made and installed. I still need the gas caps to make it complete but for now, this is what I got done on the tank.














And finally, I got the back seat and the seat rest done. A little more finicky than I would like for the backrest, but it worked out in the end.














Well, the 4 days weekend of wood has ended for me, and now, I have to go back to the daily grind of regular work. I'm hoping to get a little done on this during the week but if not, there is always next weekend.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking good, I really like the new tank. And you're an extremely patient man. Any idea how many separate pieces are in this build?
--Matt


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Ken. That thing is looking awesome!! Love the new tank. Much better proportions. One can get lost looking at all the details.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

haugerm said:


> Any idea how many separate pieces are in this build?
> --Matt


 
Not a clue Matt. I could count them if you like but according to the number of hours I seem to be putting into this project, the number of pieces is endless. :laughing:


----------



## bobfowkes (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy cow!


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Stunning work Kenbo....


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet ride! Shouldn't you be making a Can-Am though?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Very impressive!


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking good, Ken. Awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've been chomping at the bit wanting to get out to the shop and work on the bike but my day job has been getting in the way. Hopefully, I will have some more work done on it soon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The lines are great from the side*

The new tank is just right, massive like the other tins, front and rear fenders. It needed something larger in the middle to offset the fenders. The frame showing under the seat is the only thing I'd like to see go away. Just hunker the seat over the frame a bit with some add on pieces?
I think the frame should show where it has to and not where it's not a part of the design as on some bikes. JMO.
Like the swing arm...that's cool. 
One last observation is that the front forks look a little forced back into the frame, but that may be a necessary structural element for strength, since I don't know if there is an attachment or if they are floating. It's a small point, and I don't mean to be "picky" here, not at all in view of the great job so far. I don't know if that issue is a "no can do" or if the forks can be pulled out a bit, more for "rake"? TATFAICATGY ...see below. :laughing: bill 


The fork issue shows more in this photo than the top one for some reason?


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

First off this is very awesome Ken! You have quite some patience. I actually custom paint motorcycles. The new gas tank looks great. The only thing I would nit pick is also the rake of the front end. It sits too close to the frame.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i like how you used 3 different wood types to achieve the wheel and white wall look.. the fit seems to be seemless. i see alot of detail that almost give the impression that it is all funcional. what year is that supposed to emulate? if it is from the 50s the forks look close enough. what mods or additions did you make to the vague plans? sticking to the plan never works out...lol, usually the problem is the size. glad to see you fixed that. just so you know, i thought the bike was the size of a mini bike, i was shocked when you held up the tape. can't wait to see you finish it. if the chain moved that would be awsome.... but there i go again over complicating matters...lol. awsome on every detail!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.




> The frame showing under the seat is the only thing I'd like to see go away. Just hunker the seat over the frame a bit with some add on pieces?


 
I somehow knew that you'd pick up on that Bill. :laughing: There are some trim pieces that go around the base of the seat that will cover of the frame when they are applied. Hopefully this weekend they will be cut and done.



> One last observation is that the front forks look a little forced back into the frame





> The only thing I would nit pick is also the rake of the front end. It sits too close to the frame.


 
The drilled hole in the frame allows for some play. Because I'm still working on the engine and there isn't a kickstand yet, the bike is up on a thick piece of poplar. (you can see it in the photo) The weight of the wheel and the fender, causes the fork assembly to drop a little and rest on the frame. When the bike is sitting on its wheels, it has the opposite effect and the wheel is pushed away from the frame. Even when it is pushed away from the frame, I still think that it is a little close but it is too late for me to change that now. Maybe I could file down the fender a touch.



> what year is that supposed to emulate? if it is from the 50s the forks look close enough. what mods or additions did you make to the vague plans?


I'm not sure what year of bike this is. Maybe some of the guys with a little more knowledge could chime in and give their opinions. As far as the changes for the vague plans, for starters, I changed the size and made it twice as big. The tank, of course. And there have been several engine parts that I just didn't think looked right so I had to modify them and make my own. The seats as well are different from what was suggested. I also changed all of the rivit sizes in the transmission and the clutch.

Thanks again for looking guys.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well guys, today was an exercise in frustration, patience and jig making. Not to mention filing, filing and more filing. Sanding, sanding and more sanding. I didn't get as much done as I would have liked to but I did get a fair amount done. There are a lot of hidden details that I got finished today. I broke the frame, twice and was still able to keep my composure. :yes:
I didn't have any of the headlight parts that I would have liked, so I had to turn them all on the lathe. Kind of fun and a challenge to turn something smaller like this.



I managed to cut the fender markers and get them installed. The horn, headlight and signals had to be turned on the lathe.













I had some small areas of tear out when turning the horn. But overall, I'm pleased with the way it came out.












The tail light was an exercise in profile matching, and filing. It seemed to take forever but I eventually got it done. You can also see here where I broke the frame, just below the seat on the left side of the bike.















The gas tank covers were also added today. The handle bars are what took the longest and I think that they still need a little shaping. Once I am happy with the shape, I will glue them in place. I also have to still make the handlebar grips and the front brake and clutch handles.














For now, the handlebars are only held in place with a little masking tape and a small clamp. As I said, I would have liked a little more progress for today, but I had a good time anyway.












Looking at these photos, I think maybe I should have taken some tack cloth to the bike to remove the dusty fingerprints. :laughing:



Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Beautiful job*

You got a lot done even though there is no big jump in the look. It's all in the details and they take a ton of work and time and patience and sandpaper ...:laughing: nice :thumbsup: bill


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

:blink:



Kenbo, if you start riding that to work, I'm going to fall over dead.

Rob


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken it looks great. Have to say I like the seat better without the sissy bar, though. I'm always amazed out how fast you can get a very well executed project out. It takes me forever to make things that aren't half as nice as what you turn out in a few days.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*WOW!*

Ken you just keep on amazing us with your work.


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

*patience of a saint*

unbelievable - great job


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Kenbo - how did you make the handlebars curve like that? Did you steam the wood?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That sir is coool! You even got my wife excited.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Drillbit said:


> Kenbo - how did you make the handlebars curve like that? Did you steam the wood?


 
Thanks for the encouraging words guys. Sorry about the sissy bar Frank but I toyed with the idea of leaving it off and I thought that it broke up the darker woods a little better.

As far as the handle bars goes, there is no bending there. They still need some work, but I compound cut a block of wood on the band saw and then started filing and sanding to eventually get it down to what you see on the bike. It took forever. :yes: The tailpipes will be done in the same manner. For those who don't know what compound cutting is, I basically cut the top profile, then I put the block of wood back together with tape, rotate it 90 degrees and cut the side profile. The "3 dimensional" image comes out of the center of the block.
Did I explain that ok? :blink: Confused me for sure. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## BryFry (May 14, 2010)

Ken you are a complete artist i am in awe of your skills:notworthy: love the colour combinations of the timbers used and the stain.

Is truely unbelievable:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Almost done*

Well guys, I want to thank you all for your continued interest and encouragement in this piece. I spent all day on it again today and I have to say, that although it doesn't look much different, there was a lot of work completed. The trim for around the base of the seat was finished, but not dry enough for assembly by the time these photos were taken. Today, I managed to finish the handlebars, the handlebar grips, the front signals, mirrors, the fork caps, the generator and the rear signals. I also managed to get everything glued together. Up until now, all photos have been taken with things just dry fit together. This is the first series of photos that everything is actually glued in place.
I hope that you guys like it. My hope is to have it completed by the end of this weekend. It is a long weekend here in Canada, with Monday being a day off for me. Here's hoping that tomorrow's progress will be plentiful and that the pictures will follow shortly there after.
Tomorrow's plan? Pedals, pegs, platforms, kickstand, exhaust system and tail pipes.
Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Remarkable work Ken*

I may have missed this, but what's the intended location for this artwork? your mantle? How you gonna keep the dust off it, ride it once in awhile? :laughing: Maybe that can of compress air for cleanin' the computer keyboards? Well, let us know! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: Mrs. Kenbo and I were talking about that the other night. I asked her where I was going to put this project when it was done and we both got this look on our face like this......:blink:
I have a display area in the recroom that houses a lot of my woodworking projects. I'm thinking that this one may need it's own display case to keep the dust off and to keep it from getting damaged. Maybe that will have to be the next project. Who knows? Thanks for the kind words Bill. I do appreciate it. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

And I continue to be impressed! Handle bars look great.
--Matt


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> :laughing: Mrs. Kenbo and I were talking about that the other night. I asked her where I was going to put this project when it was done and we both got this look on our face like this......:blink:
> *I have a display area in the recroom that houses a lot of my woodworking projects.* I'm thinking that this one may need it's own display case to keep the dust off and to keep it from getting damaged. Maybe that will have to be the next project. Who knows? Thanks for the kind words Bill. I do appreciate it. :thumbsup: Ken


*Kenbo's Museum Of Scrollwork and Other Fine Art* :yes:
Call the sign company, brass engraved would be nice, with black filled in Scroll type lettering of course! :laughing:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Ken, I've been watching this thread for a while... and the bike is looking amazing!!  keep up the work! it's incredible!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Made some good progress today but my day was cut short. I forgot about the Daytona 500 event that I was going to. Anyway, I at least got the pedals completed along with the shifter and the back brake pedal. Tomorrow will hopefully be the day of completion with the only thing left being the ignition and the exhaust. Here is how it looks at this point.

Thanks for the kind words and for looking in at the thread.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*inxnay...*

what!...no saddle bags?

holy poop my man! that is awesome! just WOW is all i got. speechless!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah Ken I don't know what to say either, that is pretty amazing, I think you have gotten to that next level.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's done. If you're interested, this is the thread link.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent craftsmanship, looks amazing.


----------

